

Silicon Valley Episode 1  - mpg33
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvkmsI54ss4

======
mkohlmyr
Not available in the UK. Region lock for online content is stupid, I get it
all the time trying to watch Comedy Central clips - if anything it has made me
less likely to ever give them money.

------
taternuts
I find it interesting that HBO is allowing YouTube to stream this for free -
is this a strategy they normally employ?

~~~
capkutay
It looks like this is on HBO's youtube channel so not only are they allowing
it, but they are the ones streaming it for free. It makes sense to stream
premier episodes for new series if it means they can hook people into the show
and possibly bring in more HBO subscribers.

~~~
mpg33
They have done this before for new shows.

------
somerandomness
surprisingly accurate portrayal of SV, and hilarious

